# Possible to train daily if there are no soreness ?



## sPwism (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been repetitive trainings for my biceps and triceps the past 3 nights.

Tues - Heavy bicep curls, light reverse bicep curls.
Wed - Push-ups until failure, light bicep curls ( more reps )
Thurs - Tricep dips and hammer curls.

There is a 24 hr interval between each training.
Each time i complete 4 sets of 15 reps for each exercise.
And they usually worn me out by the 3rd set,by i pushed out the 4th set with some assistance.

I understand that i am suppose to give my muscles time to recover.
*But if i do not feel any soreness after 24 hrs of the last training,is it possible to train again ?*

I just cant leave my dumbbell there when my arms are already refilled with energy from a 24-hr rest. 

It's like talking to me " You know you wanna train those biceps out..." " come and curl me up ... "


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 28, 2011)

I find that I get the best gains when taking at least a day or two in between to give muscle a chance to fully repair..that's just me though


----------



## Marat (Apr 28, 2011)

Soreness isn't an indicator of the effectiveness of your training or degree of recovery.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 28, 2011)

Marat said:


> Soreness isn't an indicator of the effectiveness of your training or degree of recovery.


 

This is truth.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 28, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> I find that I get the best gains when taking at least a day or two in between to give muscle a chance to fully repair..that's just me though



I do that usually. Just pretty curious as i've been doing non-stop the past days.



Marat said:


> Soreness isn't an indicator of the effectiveness of your training or degree of recovery.



Oh.. Thank you for your enlightenment. But if i were to alternate my triceps and biceps, is that feasible ?

Example

Mon-Biceps
Tues-Triceps
Wed-Biceps
Thurs-Triceps
Fri-Biceps
Sat-Triceps
Sun-Rest


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 28, 2011)

sPwism said:


> I do that usually. Just pretty curious as i've been doing non-stop the past days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Growth of a muscle occurs during rest and replensihment (eating). You are never giving the muscles long enough to rest and recover so they can grow. This is absolute overkill, and I'm not trying to be an ass, but is not very well thought out.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 28, 2011)

You must have an arm complex. Try training the entire body in the span of a week. If you still feel like you can train everyday doing that then you obviously aren't training hard enough.   By the way, what you are doing is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. You don't deserve to be called a bodybuilder. Gheys train arms. Men train everything else. 
I recommend that you GTFO now. You're embarrassing the rest of us.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if any of this bicep work is happening in the squat rack?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 28, 2011)

Bicep and Tricep exercises = Waaaay Overrated.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 28, 2011)

OP, listen and please take this to heart. Every guy here wants a great set of guns, it's impressive to have and to see. We bodybuild in a way for vanity, I really enjoy being the biggest 50 year old at the gym, and when I take my girl out, it's nice to be able to be the biggest guy in the room most of the time.

But your plan is not sensible and it won't give you what you seek. My arms have grown more in the last two years, and you know what? I only train biceps and triceps with six sets a week each, and some weeks don't train them at all. They get beat up enough through benching, rowing, pull downs, pressing moves, they don't need to much and cetainly not 6 days a week. You keep training them 6 days a week and I will guarantee you something for sure, they will not grow. Guaranteed.

But it's up to you, do what you want.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> OP, listen and please take this to heart. Every guy here wants a great set of guns, it's impressive to have and to see. We bodybuild in a way for vanity, I really enjoy being the biggest 50 year old at the gym, and when I take my girl out, it's nice to be able to be the biggest guy in the room most of the time.
> 
> But your plan is not sensible and it won't give you what you seek. My arms have grown more in the last two years, and you know what? I *only train biceps and triceps with six sets a week each, and some weeks don't train them at all. They get beat up enough through benching, rowing, pull downs, pressing moves, they don't need to much and cetainly not 6 days a week. You keep training them 6 days a week and I will guarantee you something for sure, they will not grow. Guaranteed.*
> 
> But it's up to you, do what you want.


 

X2

You don't build muscle or burn fat when you excercise. You do it when you rest.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 28, 2011)

sPwism said:


> I've been repetitive trainings for my biceps and triceps the past 3 nights.
> 
> Tues - Heavy bicep curls, light reverse bicep curls.
> Wed - Push-ups until failure, light bicep curls ( more reps )
> ...


just because your not sore dosent mean your recoverd!
take 4-7days off BETWEEN working that muscle again! 
I basicly go EOD each part one time a week (2 parts per workout mostly)


----------



## blergs. (Apr 28, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Growth of a muscle occurs during rest and replensihment (eating). You are never giving the muscles long enough to rest and recover so they can grow. This is absolute overkill, and I'm not trying to be an ass, but is not very well thought out.


i agree!
man 1-2 times a week biceps or any muscle really to acually have tiem to grow. 
trust me i put on 8-12lbs a year (about 40-44lb in last 4 yrs and lost some bf%) - just so you know im not some newbie 6ft tall and 136lbs trying to tll you whats best oh also to top it off i also DONT eat meat OR fish (with exception of fishoil)... ;-) yes with aas but thats not the point.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 28, 2011)

JerBear1980 said:


> X2
> 
> You don't build muscle or burn fat when you excercise. You do it when you rest.


I wish more knew this.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 28, 2011)

When you take the muscle to the level of stress we all do it creates micro tears to the fibers. 24-48hrs I the avg to heal. The healing/resting and nutrition is what causes size. Sometimes we think we're the Terminator but just continue like the Hulk. Over training is like picking at a scab on a cut. you keep tearing the same fibers they wont heal. 

My 2cents.

Edit: Soreness doesnt mean jack. I have DOMS. I do legs and i dont get sore until 3-4days later.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow you don't get sore for 4 days? That's crazy, I don't think I've ever taken more than a day to get sore.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I now man. Its odd but its really just 3days, but its only my legs and my legs are monstrous, so are my calf's. I have amazing genetics for my legs. If I go too heavy theyll grow and ill have to keep buying new boxers every couple of weeks. most of my jeans dont fit me any more lol

Im still a bit sore this is the WO i did for legs 

*Superset:*


Leg Extensions:
    2 sets of 30 reps
Hamstring Curls:
    2 sets of 20 reps
 *Superset:*


Walking Lunges:
    3 sets of 40 steps
Standing Hamstring Curls:
    3 sets of 15-20 reps
     Leg Press:
       3 sets of 50 reps     *

Superset: Repeat Exercises 1 & 2*


Leg Extensions:
    2 sets of 30 reps
Hamstring Curls:
    2 sets of 20 reps
But Ill let this dude


----------



## Ravager (Apr 28, 2011)

Focus more on heavy Deadlifts and Squats if you want size. Amongst other training procedures and advice given.

Size will come, but you really need to lift heavy to get it.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I have amazing genetics for my legs. If I go too heavy theyll grow and ill have to keep buying new boxers every couple of weeks.



Really? Damn!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 28, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Really? Damn!




really. since Im tight on flow what I do is just cut along the sides to allow more space lol

check out my profile, ive got photos


----------



## sPwism (Apr 28, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Growth of a muscle occurs during rest and replensihment (eating). You are never giving the muscles long enough to rest and recover so they can grow. This is absolute overkill, and I'm not trying to be an ass, but is not very well thought out.



Yea i know that, but i keep thinking that soreness is a indicator of whether you are ready for the next workout. Dont worry, i am still very new to body building,very open to criticism.



Work IN Progress said:


> You must have an arm complex. Try training the entire body in the span of a week. If you still feel like you can train everyday doing that then you obviously aren't training hard enough.   By the way, what you are doing is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. You don't deserve to be called a bodybuilder. Gheys train arms. Men train everything else.
> I recommend that you GTFO now. You're embarrassing the rest of us.



Bro. Chill,dont eat me up yet. Dont assume i only do my arms. I am only posting up my training for my arms because my arms are the concern. I still do my abs 5 times a week,legs and back 2 times a week. 



REDDOG309 said:


> I wonder if any of this bicep work is happening in the squat rack?



Lol NO. I am new to body building but not new to common senses.



blergs. said:


> just because your not sore dosent mean your recoverd!
> take 4-7days off BETWEEN working that muscle again!
> I basicly go EOD each part one time a week (2 parts per workout mostly)



OH 4-7 days ? I thought about 48 hours was slightly more than enough.. Ok i think i can try that. Thanks.



TJTJ said:


> When you take the muscle to the level of stress we all do it creates micro tears to the fibers. 24-48hrs I the avg to heal. The healing/resting and nutrition is what causes size. Sometimes we think we're the Terminator but just continue like the Hulk. Over training is like picking at a scab on a cut. you keep tearing the same fibers they wont heal.
> 
> My 2cents.
> 
> Edit: Soreness doesnt mean jack. I have DOMS. I do legs and i dont get sore until 3-4days later.



Ok. I'll try take rest for a week from now and see what happens. Thanks ! 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow you don't get sore for 4 days? That's crazy, I don't think I've ever taken more than a day to get sore.



That's what i'm doubtful about.. I pushed myself really hard, and kept going with assistance. It like my muscles were bursting after the workout. But the next day, everything was fine again,i felt like i can do some more,making me feel like i didnt do enough yesterday.  I'm doing 75% of my one-rep Max.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh I was talking to TJTJ about his DOMS. Don't work your arms out every day and soreness doesn't really mean much. It sounds like you are training way too much, if you are new why don't you try a basic split for a few months. I did great with an upper rest lower rest routine. Don't go to the gym 6 days a week.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh I was talking to TJTJ about his DOMS. Don't work your arms out every day and soreness doesn't really mean much. It sounds like you are training way too much, if you are new why don't you try a basic split for a few months. I did great with an upper rest lower rest routine. Don't go to the gym 6 days a week.



Ok, Probably do more research on a better workout routine and then execute it properly.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 28, 2011)

Speaking as someone broken up from 30 yrs of lifting, don't train stupid. That's overkill. You may be able to get away w/ it for a couple weeks, but eventually you're going to start having problems. And also speaking from experience, problems in your small joints - including wrists, elbows & rotators, never really heal. I started having my first elbow tendonitis in 1992. These days, sometimes I almost drop a 40 lb db trying to curl because it tweaks out.  

I just can't tell you how important it is to learn "how" to train intelligently when you are getting started. You can get away w/ a lot of stupid things when you're new & young, but after a while you will start paying the price. And when your weak links, like joints & tendons, are affected, they will hinder you the rest of your life.


----------



## pask3r (Apr 28, 2011)

Arnie did it 6 days a week.

Jus' sayin'.

Sometimes I do 3 on, 1 off. (on cycle)

Off cycle I do 2 on 1 off.

Listen to your body, and give it the time it needs to grow.

Everyone is different.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

Why don't you look into HIT or one of the stickies, keep it simple.


----------



## pask3r (Apr 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Why don't you look into HIT or one of the stickies, keep it simple.


 
x2

Your body needs to become accustom to what you do.

Good things take time.

Keep it simple, work hard, increase reps/sets as you feel you can do it.

If you overkill, you won't enjoy what you're doing.. if you don't enjoy it, you're most likely not going to keep up with it/get the best workout possible. 

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## calaja52 (Apr 29, 2011)

i work out 3 days a week, push/pull/legs, and i love it.. my biceps get an ass kicking during pull, and my triceps get it on push, no need to isolate really in my opinion, if you wanna grow you gotta eat and eat and rest


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2011)

No muscle should be trained every day. More training does not equal more growth. I train 3-4 times a week and on none of those days do i do direct arm work. In fact, it's becoming a running joke the last few years that i only isolate my arms in a workout once a year.

My 2010 arms workout consisted of about 5 types of curl, 3-4 sets each, 8-15 reps. I think in 2011 i'll do some isolation for my triceps and give my biceps a break.

The point is - you don't need it. You don't NEED to curl or do pushdowns to get good guns. My guns are 16.5", so they're not so bad. Put on half an inch this year and it sure as shit wasn't because of my yearly arms workout - it was because i put on about 15lbs bodyweight and did a lot of military, bench, and rowing.


----------



## calaja52 (Apr 30, 2011)

this is totally off subject, and might sound kinda weird but gaz you have gotten jacked man, no homo


----------



## sPwism (Apr 30, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Speaking as someone broken up from 30 yrs of lifting, don't train stupid. That's overkill. You may be able to get away w/ it for a couple weeks, but eventually you're going to start having problems. And also speaking from experience, problems in your small joints - including wrists, elbows & rotators, never really heal. I started having my first elbow tendonitis in 1992. These days, sometimes I almost drop a 40 lb db trying to curl because it tweaks out.
> I just can't tell you how important it is to learn "how" to train intelligently when you are getting started. You can get away w/ a lot of stupid things when you're new & young, but after a while you will start paying the price. And when your weak links, like joints & tendons, are affected, they will hinder you the rest of your life.



Ok, i am pretty much controlling it now. Gonna only train each body part twice a week. with 2-3 days break. Will be really careful to avoid trouble in future aging.



pask3r said:


> Arnie did it 6 days a week.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.
> 
> ...



Ok, that's a useful advice. I'll try to put it to good use. thanks.



ihateschoolmt said:


> Why don't you look into HIT or one of the stickies, keep it simple.



Ok  thanks, will look up this stuff.



calaja52 said:


> i work out 3 days a week, push/pull/legs, and i love it.. my biceps get an ass kicking during pull, and my triceps get it on push, no need to isolate really in my opinion, if you wanna grow you gotta eat and eat and rest



Oh.. i still very doubtful about the pull and push part. Im not sure why we have to balance our push.



Gazhole said:


> No muscle should be trained every day. More training does not equal more growth. I train 3-4 times a week and on none of those days do i do direct arm work. In fact, it's becoming a running joke the last few years that i only isolate my arms in a workout once a year.
> 
> My 2010 arms workout consisted of about 5 types of curl, 3-4 sets each, 8-15 reps. I think in 2011 i'll do some isolation for my triceps and give my biceps a break.
> 
> The point is - you don't need it. You don't NEED to curl or do pushdowns to get good guns. My guns are 16.5", so they're not so bad. Put on half an inch this year and it sure as shit wasn't because of my yearly arms workout - it was because i put on about 15lbs bodyweight and did a lot of military, bench, and rowing.



Ah.. I've really been putting 70% onto upper body and 30% onto lower body.. Just started 2 months ago and my biceps are growing well. I didnt do daily though. Just the past few days.. Alright will take ur advice  thanks.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 4, 2011)

At youre rate you'll sooner get smaller than bigger.  Just because you're not sore doesn't mean rest is not required.  You should rest each muscle group at least a day between workouts.  There is no point in doing what you're doing, it will certainly not give you better gains but in most probability be counter-productive


----------



## sPwism (May 5, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> At youre rate you'll sooner get smaller than bigger.  Just because you're not sore doesn't mean rest is not required.  You should rest each muscle group at least a day between workouts.  There is no point in doing what you're doing, it will certainly not give you better gains but in most probability be counter-productive



Yes i just learnt that. Thank you for your info.
I'm putting full body workouts and putting 3-4 days in between workouts.


----------

